# Where is the glossary of terms and acronyms?



## IBCG (Jul 10, 2005)

I saw a glossary on the old board but cannot find it on this board. Thanks.
IBCG


----------



## Makai Guy (Jul 10, 2005)

Moving this to TUG General, as it does not deal with the bulletin board, per se.

You'll find this in the Advice section.  There's a link to this in the red link bar at the top of many site pages, including all bbs pages.


----------



## IBCG (Jul 11, 2005)

*Thank you.*



			
				Makai Guy said:
			
		

> Moving this to TUG General, as it does not deal with the bulletin board, per se.
> 
> You'll find this in the Advice section.  There's a link to this in the red link bar at the top of many site pages, including all bbs pages.


I found the glossary, but not the term I was looking for! I'll ask at that thread.
Thanks again.
IBCG


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 11, 2005)

*Acronyms*

IBCG,

Check out
www.acronymfinder.com/

Also, another link is a site recommended by Tugger Fern
www.netlingo.com/emailsh.cfm


Richard


----------

